# macrothele gigas



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

hi how dangerous is this spider? a site is selling these for £20 each. they look so ugly. for persons not knowing the name of this spider is japanese giant funnel web spider.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/306443-advice-wanted-basic-care-funnel.html

not to be messed with, by the sound of it!


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

Just buy a less nasty trapdoor spider and keep on stealing the door to its hide. 90% of the effect, 10% of the nastiness.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless you have had experience with dangerous animals before, I would avoid them. Potentially very nasty.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Ya im thinking of buying the rest of these spiders from this seller , as im hopeing to breed them .

Here's a pic of the female of my spiderlings


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

good luck! ur braver than me.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

GRB Is right , Iv read loads on them now , Unless you have kept very agressive inverts just avoid totaly , If you start geting into them I would first keep haplopelma's , and Scolopendra Subspinipes , So you get ust to fast agressive inverts .


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Wasnt someone selling these at BTS? Beautiful in an ugly sort of way. But yeah... id stay well clear. Imagine that thing escaped??? Id have to move house lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw the adult female at BTS, and assumed it was an ugly tarantula :lol2: I didn't know funnelwebs were ever that big.


----------

